

Show HN: Cluckles, live theme editor for Bootstrap - ilikeprograms
http://cluckles.com

======
qooleot
Hey nice! One thing I might recommend is independently scrolling the main
section from the property editor on the right (have that in a fixed
position?). The idea is to be able to see the Navs example when you're
changing the padding/colors for the Navs Components. That was much harder for
me to play with than the buttons which are visible as I changed the background
color since their scroll position was similar.

~~~
sailfast
Second this! A fixed sidebar is definitely a requirement to make this site
more usable. I would also love to see a left-align editing bar instead of a
right-align and a a totally separate background / place on the page rather
than an absolutely positioned element. Great tool for quickly testing color
and theme changes, but I'd want to see a number of changes to be something I'd
use regularly instead of my editor.

Thanks for posting and nice work so far!

~~~
ilikeprograms
Thank you veeeeery much for this comment, I really appreciate it. The right
hande column isnt meant to be absolutely positions, I think I have just done
the colun slightly incorrectly.

I did originally try to make it all scroll correctly into the right sections,
but wasnt able to do it properly.

Really I could use some help on how to get the functionality in place.

The Docs site can be developed independently of the main library (which powers
the editor).

Its all built peacemeal using grunt and some templates.

Any idea on how to do the scrolling :) if someone points me in the right
direction it would help me do it quicker!

I have created an issue for it on github, so I will take a look at it
[https://github.com/ilikeprograms/Cluckles/issues/19](https://github.com/ilikeprograms/Cluckles/issues/19)

You say you want to see a number of changes, im open to suggestions if you
have ideas on how to improve it so you would use it regularly :)

------
bshimmin
I think this needs a tutorial or something - I couldn't work out how to use it
or make anything much happen (I don't care greatly for Bootstrap, but I'm
always interested in web-based editor type things).

~~~
ilikeprograms
If you are using Chrome, there should be color pickers etc, which you can
access by going into the Components Tab.

Then click one of the color pickers, and choose a color. Then it should update
the demo interface on the left (you may need to scroll to find the right
section)

If your using chrome you need to manually enter the values, like #000.

What sort of tutorial do you think, perhaps one of the ones which displays
popovers next to each section, and guides you through it ?

------
evo_9
There is also this: [http://www.layoutit.com/](http://www.layoutit.com/)

------
ilikeprograms
I would like to thank everyone so much. Truly. I dont know if Cluckles will go
anywhere, but I have consistently had between 60-100+ users at all times on
the site since submitting here.

Heres some other staggering statistics which ONLY COUNTS TODAY (at the time of
posting)

Unique Users 3,047 Pageviews 5,833

------
bencollier49
I like this primarily because your Cluckles mascot is extremely cool. +5
thumbs up.

~~~
ilikeprograms
haha. Really :) ?

I made it and thought it was a bit of fun. Im quite proud to have received a
complement about him :)

I also thought the bandana adds a sense of badassery!

~~~
bencollier49
The bandana definitely helps!

Yeah, really appreciate a decent mascot for a project. I always think it's a
shame they got rid of the old Python logo.

[http://www.demiurgo.org/charlas/python-
unittesting/img/pytho...](http://www.demiurgo.org/charlas/python-
unittesting/img/python-logo.png)

~~~
ilikeprograms
Haha, thats almost as cool as mine ;)

------
saurabh_math
Looks nice! There are some typos and grammatical mistakes on the front page
though.

~~~
ilikeprograms
Hey, what ones are there? could you tell me and I will change it?

~~~
saurabh_math
Sure,

1) "I have spent a good while" : here I think you missed "time"

I thought there were more when I was reading it for the first time, did you
make any changes? Anyways it looks all correct now :)

P.S. I will add more here if I find anything.

~~~
Igglyboo
"I have spent a good while" is fine, might sound odd to a non-native speaker
however. "while" implies "time" in this context.

~~~
saurabh_math
Okay, you are right does make sense now.

------
mindctrl-org
Doesn't seem to work in Chromium. Change colors, nothing happens.

~~~
ilikeprograms
Hmmmmm, can you tell me what version you are running? Could you also change
the Jumbotron color for example, then scroll to the Jumbotron section.

Just to confirm if its a bug or if its just because it doesnt scroll to the
content etc.

------
skimmas
does this work in firefox? I started changing values and nothing changed on
the left panel.

~~~
ilikeprograms
Hey!

It does work in firefox! You need to manually enter things instead of using
color pickers though.

For example, if you go Components -> Jumbotron -> Background Color and Paste
in #000.

It should update the Jumbotron background color (you will have to scroll up
perhaps to see it).

Does that work for you ... or if not I will need to look into it, as it may be
a bug :(

